# LeBrons week



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

While LeBron may not win player of the week (ONeal has had an incredible week as well), he has been incredible. 

LeBron is averaging 27 ppg (on .514 shooting), 8.4 asst, 8.8 rebs, and 3 steals. Heckuva week


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> While LeBron may not win player of the week (ONeal has had an incredible week as well), he has been incredible.
> 
> LeBron is averaging 27 ppg (on .514 shooting), 8.4 asst, 8.8 rebs, and 3 steals. Heckuva week


His statlines are just ridiculous.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It still amazes me how much better he became after ONE SUMMER. It's unheard of to increase your fg% by 9+ like that, and watching him every night he seems to be getting better as the season progresses.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

This is going to sound a little like griping but I was thinking that his shooting percentages and points per game would be unbelievable if he got the foul calls that he deserves. There were several games during this trip where he was just short of getting mugged and he still wasn't getting the calls.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

But not getting calls might be a good thing in the long run for James' game. It forces him to expand his game and use new shots, like the running jumpers he hit on both sides of the court. Once LeBron gets the calls, he'll have this experience from toughing it out and expanding his shot arsenal.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^It could also have the opposite effect: becoming a three point chucker like VC who doesn't like to go inside


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> ^
> 
> But not getting calls might be a good thing in the long run for James' game. It forces him to expand his game and use new shots, like the running jumpers he hit on both sides of the court. Once LeBron gets the calls, he'll have this experience from toughing it out and expanding his shot arsenal.


Good post, I agree (although it's frustrating as hell that the Refs won't call the obvious contact).


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> It still amazes me how much better he became after ONE SUMMER. It's unheard of to increase your fg% by 9+ like that, and watching him every night he seems to be getting better as the season progresses.


He isnt even close to reaching his peak. He still cant shoot very well and once he learns how to play man to man D, he will be as dominate as Shaq is....literally unstoppable.

We just gotta get him to learn how to shoot.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

he's shooting waaay better already... as someone sais... nobody has ever evolved this fast... give him time...

The most important thing lebron already understand: He must alway evolve... always get better... the sky is the limit for him...


----------

